# Therion 75C BF



## Mike (15/3/18)

Anyone still got stock of these? Seems compact regulated BF mods are hen's teeth


----------



## Amir (15/3/18)

Mike said:


> Anyone still got stock of these? Seems compact regulated BF mods are hen's teeth



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/therion-bf-mod.t48123/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

